# Racing reading, books, sites?



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

I read and searched through the recommended reading thread in the general sailing area but didn't find much. Can anyone recommend any good reading, books, or sites on racing.

I am most interested in books that focus on strategy and tactics AND that assume some sailing knowledge but minimal race knowledge. I've never helmed during a race, only crewed and want to improve my knowledge on tactics so I can eventually drive (and win )

Thanks!


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Get in line....


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Get in line....


not sure I know what you mean


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Goto Redirect to the Sailing Main Index and prepare to be harassed as a newbie. Plenty of racing knowledge up there including many, many pros. Also plenty of asswipes to go with them. It's a good place to find a crew spot in a local race.

Damn I hate this new Sailnet http code.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Books: anything by Dr. Stuart Walker, Buddy Melges,, Gary Jobson or even (dare I?) Dennis Conner will be valuable to learn from. Also Dave Dellenbaugh (sp?). 

Articles from various sailing mags, Sailing World esp has a focus on racing and there are often primers for beginners.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

merlin2375 said:


> not sure I know what you mean


My "get in line" remark had two meanings:

1) Get in line, meaning, get in a race, and race...you will only lose your time reading about it...there is nothing you can read that will improve, except the regulations, and for that read the regulations...have you ever seen a book that teaches hoe to race NASCAR or Formula 1? I haven't

2) GEt in line also means...I am in a line waiting for such books, and so far nothing worth...


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

/\/\ Ahh, I see what you mean! 

1)That's good advice, no doubt...I raced a bunch of times last season and will be racing every wednesday this season  Just wanted to get a headstart by doing some reading!

2) Let me know if you find anything worth reading


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

If you are a computer literate, game playing kind of guy something that might help you to work out what knowledge you have gained while wasting away the hours is:
Virtual Sailor : PC sailing game - Free PC Download : Free Arcade Games @ winpcware

You don't get the wind in your hair feeling, but you do see how boats react and what works and doesn't. It's not real, but it beats surfing porn.

Of course there are more than just this one, it's just an example.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

North sails has North U, along with some books and CD's. I have a cople of them, pretty good, but also pretty basic at the same time. 

Sail mag has a sail trim book from articles in the mag thru the years. Reality is, anything sailing oriented will help to at least give you an idea of what to look for, after that, practice, practice, practice!

Marty


----------



## capt.stu (Oct 5, 2004)

When I started racing I found Walker's books very helpful as far as picturing the race course and where I was in the fleet. He lays out stratagies for different situations and makes it clear that sometimes its just luck that you win or lose. Dave D. has a publication called Speed And Smarts which is also good.
Have fun
Stu


----------



## imiloa (Mar 17, 2004)

*Racing overview*

You might want to take a look at this book. I think it's a very good overview of racing (not much on trim or performance aspects) tactics and strategy and very readable.

*Getting Started in Sailboat Racing* by Adam Cort and Richard Stearns


----------



## padean (Jul 5, 2001)

I second the North Sails books. North U books and/or CD's on "Tactics" and "Trim" are both very good for the relative beginner and experienced sailor alike, because they emphasize the basics without going into mind-numbing detail about the theory behind the tactics. Even if you race regularly, they will remind you of things that you can do better.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks guys for all of the responses! I am going to grab a few of those books and have a read!


----------

